# Parking in Dubai Marina



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I moved to Dubai last week and am picking up my hire car this week. I am meeting some friends for dinner in the Marina on Tuesday and was wondering where you guys think the best place would be to park my car? And ideally the cheapest haha

Cheers


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

All depends where abouts in the marina you are going, its a big place! And to my knowledge parking is free in the marina unless you decide to use a hotel valet.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't park on the road where it is unmarked, park only in parking spaces, even if you see somebody else parked on the road, don't park behind them if its unmarked.you will get a ticket.
Lot of cars are parked in vacant building sites, its ok to park there.


----------

